# Levrette Watches?



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi - I've tried digging through the forum search, but have found very little regarding this watch brand. What i do know is it is an older swiss watch company that either stopped manufacturing or was absorbed by another.

I believe their full name to be: LEVRETTE - Fabrique dâ€™Horlogerie CH.WILHELM & Co. S.A. La Chaux-de-Fonds - there is an old thread post from JoT listing them as a "lost swiss brand" also.

I am looking for advice on restoration, but i would love to know a bit more about the company (and the watch, if at all possible...

anyway, some pictures:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I find myself more and more drawn to these old arty-decky type watches - must be that I'm getting that way me'sen :lol:

Their very simplicity in case and dial design versus size and legibility should be enough to inspire modern designers to re-create the ambience - but sadly there are few who do so! A larger cased, gently "curvexed" version of some of these would be very nice indeed - - or is it just an ldman: meanderings?

Wish you well, piccies when restored are *ESSENTIAL*


----------

